# Puff Lifestyle - Battle of the Air Purifiers: the Alpine Air Better Living



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the second part in my series comparing two titans of the air purification world. In our first article we look at the Oreck ProShield. In ...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Battle of the Air Purifiers: the Alpine Air Better Living


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I got my first Alpine back in 1994 which at that time was called the " Rainbow" and it was amazing. The difference this purifier makes is one you have to try out and most distributers will allow you to try it risk free for 30 days. I have another one that is much newer and love this machine.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Question for you guys, 

I had an air purifier in my house at one time, and I remember constantly having the smell of ozone (smelled like bleach to me) lingering in the air. In your experience, has this at all affected the flavor of your cigars?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DaReallyPoGigolo said:


> Question for you guys,
> 
> I had an air purifier in my house at one time, and I remember constantly having the smell of ozone (smelled like bleach to me) lingering in the air. In your experience, has this at all affected the flavor of your cigars?


Not at all, as you will get used to that "smell" and I have had my unit for years and when I use the " Fresh Wave " as well cigar smoke is the least of my worries. * Editors note here: I smoke in the house when the wife is out and when she comes home she never knows but when she is home I smoke in the garage. A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do to keep the peace.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the second part in my series comparing two titans of the air purification world. In our first article we look at the Oreck ProShield. In ...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Battle of the Air Purifiers: the Alpine Air Better Living


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Not at all, as you will get used to that "smell" and I have had my unit for years and when I use the " Fresh Wave " as well cigar smoke is the least of my worries. * Editors note here: I smoke in the house when the wife is out and when she comes home she never knows but when she is home I smoke in the garage. A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do to keep the peace.


Awesome, very good to know.

Jon,

I'm glad you compared these two head to head, as I've been wondering about what sort of purifier I should get for a "man cave" smoking lounge.


----------



## ChipE (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't know if this is the same thing under another name? I am NOT recommending this as I don't know a thing about this, just came across it on eBay. Can't post the link so search eBay for NEW GREEN AIR PURIFIER OZONE GENERATOR ALPINE CLEANER is was something like $195




Chip


----------

